# BFP after OHSS symptoms have gone?



## glitterball (Jan 18, 2011)

Hi all.. wondered if you can help me? 

I had 2 blastocycts put back in on the 11th April and was feeling bloated and finding it a little hard to walk - the dr did a ultrasound and said i had mild ohss but we decided to go ahead with the transfer anyway.. as soon as i got home i was sick and went straight to bed - for the following 3 days i was in terrible pain, looked 6 months pregnant, could hardly walk and had terrible backache too! 

Anyway, its day 6 since embroyo transfer and im feeling good.. most of the bloating has gone down and i can get around fine - should i be worried? ive read that if OHSS gets worse this is a good sign but can i still get a bfp from the symptoms getting better?

Thanks for your help!  sending babydust to you all!!


----------



## minkey114 (Nov 10, 2010)

Hi glitter I was the same as you and my ohss started to get better during the 2ww and I did get a BFP although sadly miscarried 2 days after otd.  I was madly googling this exact question and did find a few people who got better despite a BFP and made it to full term.  Good luck x x x


----------



## glitterball (Jan 18, 2011)

Hi Minkey

Thank you for your reply -So sorry to hear your sad news.

I have been googling like crazy too and found more negative stories than positive - It is reassuring that OHSS symptions dissapearing doesnt always mean a BFN.

Wishing you all the luck in the world for future cycles and thanks again for your reply.

xx


----------

